# what's the difference between a washer and a spacer



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

as above


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

A washer is used as a bearing surface and to distribute a threaded fasteners load over a larger area. A spacer, just takes up space! 



Much like my ex wife.


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

thanks for the quick reply. Reason I ask is because I've got these hope adapter bolts as in this link http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13736 and I've lost the black m6 1mm part and was wondering if it was a washer or a spacer, I think after reading your reply it's a washer. So I'm going to order two of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20451.

I'm right in saying that part is a washer am I?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Washers and spacers are generally the same thing. Only difference is that spacers have a certain thickness so that they can be used to space something a certain amount. They are consistent in that thickness where washers aren`t.

For adapter bolts, they are likely just washers.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

$2-$3 :eekster:


----------

